

Backdoor on port 32764 of Cisco, Netgear and Linksys routers (translation) - sentenza
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fsecurity%2Fmeldung%2FMysterioese-Router-Backdoor-Viele-tausend-Router-in-Deutschland-haben-eine-Hintertuer-jetzt-testen-2080913.html

======
reirob
Original German article: [http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Mysterioese-
Router-Back...](http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Mysterioese-Router-
Backdoor-Viele-tausend-Router-in-Deutschland-haben-eine-Hintertuer-jetzt-
testen-2080913.html)

------
devicenull
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6997159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6997159)

